# شريط مارجرجس وحكاية بنت السلطان



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (27 يناير 2008)

شريط مارجرجس وحكاية بنت السلطان 


لهواة سماع الترانيم بدون موسيقى
اقدم لكم شريط مارجرجس وحكاية بنت السلطان



للتحميل اضغط هنا


----------



## ginajoojoo (29 يناير 2008)

*رد على: شريط مارجرجس وحكاية بنت السلطان*

ميرسى يا PLEASE BE CLEAR على الشريط الرائع ده
مارجرجس ده شفيعى الغالى بركته تكون معاك وتحفظك​


----------



## المرتل هلليلويا (30 يناير 2008)

*رد على: شريط مارجرجس وحكاية بنت السلطان*

*شكرا كتير كتير على الشريط الرائع
الرب يرعاك تحت كنف جناحيه الان والى الابد امين
لان اسم الرب مبارك الى دهر الهور​*


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (30 يناير 2008)

*رد على: شريط مارجرجس وحكاية بنت السلطان*

ربنا يبارك فيكم وبنفعنا بصلوات القدسين وشفاعة القديس مارجرجس تكون معنا جميعا​


----------



## oesi no (1 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: شريط مارجرجس وحكاية بنت السلطان*

ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك ​


----------



## محب المسيح (13 مايو 2008)

*رد على: شريط مارجرجس وحكاية بنت السلطان*

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## نادر نجيب (28 مارس 2009)

+ميييييييييييييرسى  ربنا  يبارك  حياتك  بشفاعة  البطل  الرومانى


----------



## kalimooo (30 مارس 2009)




----------



## girgis2 (7 أبريل 2009)

*Thank you*


----------



## اني بل (29 أبريل 2009)

ميرسي على الشريط...


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (13 مايو 2009)

*الشكر الى السيد المسح له كل مجد شكرا على مروركم *​


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (13 مايو 2009)

*الشكر الى السيد المسيح له كل مجد شكرا على مروركم *


----------



## hano81 (31 أكتوبر 2009)

joyful song قال:


> ميرسي على الشريط...



ششششششششششششششششششش
ميرسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسس


----------

